# JOWL BACON BURNT ENDS



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

Local place had a sale on jowl bacon so I grabbed about 4 lbs

Cut the skin off and cubed up
	

		
			
		

		
	





















They got tossed in brown sugar and some rub and then placed in a wire rack
	

		
			
		

		
	







Went on the UDS at 250° until they rendered down and became very soft and squishy. Takes a lot longer with the jowls then bacon. These were on just under 4 hrs.

Here is a pick about half way through the cook.
	

		
			
		

		
	








When they come off I put them in a foil pan and tossed them in a mix of tiger sauce and raspberry jamb . back on to the smoker for another 30 min to set the glaze.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Here is a few of the tasty treats I had for myself 






Super soft nuggets of deliciousness!

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks delicious as heck! How did you like them compared to pork belly burnt ends? And what is tiger sauce?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 26, 2020)

Those had to be super delicious!  excellent idea!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious as heck! How did you like them compared to pork belly burnt ends? And what is tiger sauce?










vinegar based sauce.  I always keep a bottle on hand.  really good stuff.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious as heck! How did you like them compared to pork belly burnt ends? And what is tiger sauce?


They are good. A little more firm than belly. And way more rich from all the fat or type of fat I guess. They dont render as easily. I like belly better but these are great and I dont have to buy a huge belly when I only want to make a little bit. The tiger sauce is awesome. Its a little sweet with heat. Kind of like a sweet chilli sauce/ hot sauce mix. I love it on wings and topping mac and cheese!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Those had to be super delicious!  excellent idea!


Thanks! They turned out really good! I really liked the tiger sauce/ raspberry mix. Might have to try that mix on something else too.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> They are good. A little more firm than belly. And way more rich from all the fat or type of fat I guess. They dont render as easily. I like belly better but these are great and I dont have to buy a huge belly when I only want to make a little bit. The tiger sauce is awesome. Its a little sweet with heat. Kind of like a sweet chilli sauce/ hot sauce mix. I love it on wings and topping mac and cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I've seen that at the store. Gonna give it a try


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! They turned out really good! I really liked the tiger sauce/ raspberry mix. Might have to try that mix on something else too.


sounds awesome.  I've got some raspberry chipotle sauce that is good to mix up with some stuff.  I used it on some armadillo eggs, but nay have to play with some belly next!


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lardons... pig belly fat..  not on my to do list

Fat is Fat 

 Steve H
...  jowl or belly...  and I did not compare to bacon because bacon has been cured


----------



## Steve H (Aug 26, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> Lardons... pig belly fat..  not on my to do list


It's jowl, not belly. Smoked jowl is every bit as good as belly bacon.  Would love to find that up here.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks fantastic! I may try this as I have a smoked jowl in the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

Awesome--Awesome!!--Awesome!!!
Nice Job Travis!!
Love Me some Jowl Bacon!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 26, 2020)

looks awesome Travis!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice piece of work Travis, love the raspberry/ tiger sauce combo, big Like! A lot of folks overlook jowl bacon because they just don't know any better. If it's cured and smoked right it's every bit as good as belly bacon. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2020)

Man those look good Travis, If they sold Jowls up here I'd have to try some. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2020)

Good looking BEs you got going on there Travis, yum!  Never used smoked jowls like that, nice.

It just occurred to me that like skin on belly I could turn the skin on the jowls to chicharrone... Oh hell yeah, it's on!
I might  join at do that this weekend.

I like Tiger sauce too, good stuff. 
I wouldn't have thought it'd mix good with fruit, but I guess it's like my mixing SBR and Bulldog sauce, it worked out fantastically.

See here, the sharing here is a never-ending source of inspiration.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Good looking BEs you got going on there Travis, yum!  Never used smoked jowls like that, nice.
> 
> It just occurred to me that like skin on belly I could turn the skin on the jowls to chicharrone... Oh hell yeah, it's on!
> I might  join at do that this weekend.
> ...


What the heck is bulldog sauce?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> What the heck is bulldog sauce?


It's a Japanese/Asian sauce very popular on Tonkatsu dishes.
It's made with a savory sweet mix of fruits and veggies.
It's delicious!
The fruitiness combined with SBR is similar to Travis's combo of Tiger and Raspberry jam.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> Lardons... pig belly fat..  not on my to do list


Zippy, it should be on your list...good stuff. But this is a little different.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic! I may try this as I have a smoked jowl in the freezer.


Thanks jcam! Give it a shot! Ive done this a few times now. Local place puts them out on sale a couple times a year and thats when I buy them up.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome--Awesome!!--Awesome!!!
> Nice Job Travis!!
> Love Me some Jowl Bacon!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear! Jowl bacon is some pretty good stuff!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks awesome Travis!


Thank you Jim!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Travis, love the raspberry/ tiger sauce combo, big Like! A lot of folks overlook jowl bacon because they just don't know any better. If it's cured and smoked right it's every bit as good as belly bacon. RAY


Thanks RAY! I agree! Jowl bacon is very over looked. Ive sliced it a fried it and I also use it a seasoning in beans/soups


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Man those look good Travis, If they sold Jowls up here I'd have to try some.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! Surprisingly I can find them pretty easily......its the fresh non smoked ones I cant find. Would love to use some in some sausages!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Good looking BEs you got going on there Travis, yum!  Never used smoked jowls like that, nice.
> 
> It just occurred to me that like skin on belly I could turn the skin on the jowls to chicharrone... Oh hell yeah, it's on!
> I might  join at do that this weekend.
> ...


Thanks chile! You know what....... I had the same thought about the chicharones when I cut off the skin. I think the next time I do them for a large crowd and I have more of it I'll go ahead and start that process. I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful job! Been using Tiger Sauce for many years in many ways. Dang good stuff!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful! I would love to make some but in the same Boat as others. No local availability.  I'm a fan of the fatty texture but I'm pretty much on my own there...JJ


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Aug 26, 2020)

Forget the flooding from hurricane Laura. My carpet is soaked from saliva. DIZZZAAAAMMMMMMM! 

I've got two words for that .... NICE!!!!!


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jowl is great.  There used to be a big Mexican grocery store in my town that sold really good heavily smoked ones for around a 1.50/lb.

I'd never tried anything other than just slicing and using as bacon, wish I'd seen this post 5 years ago!!


----------



## disco (Aug 27, 2020)

You are killing me! These look great! Big Like!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks Awesome! I love tiger sauce!!!!!! Gotta try it!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow looks really good Travis!

LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2020)

Those look great bud . Nice work .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2020)

Jowl Bacon Burnt Ends FTW! Looks great Travis nice job!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Beautiful job! Been using Tiger Sauce for many years in many ways. Dang good stuff!


Thanks! I always keep tiger sauce on hand!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Beautiful! I would love to make some but in the same Boat as others. No local availability.  I'm a fan of the fatty texture but I'm pretty much on my own there...JJ


Thanks JJ! I love that fatty texture! These were good but they are so rich with fat I can only eat a few at a time. Most places here have the smoked jowls even Wal-Mart. But the fresh is hard to find.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> Forget the flooding from hurricane Laura. My carpet is soaked from saliva. DIZZZAAAAMMMMMMM!
> 
> I've got two words for that .... NICE!!!!!


Lol! Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Jowl Bacon Burnt Ends FTW! Looks great Travis nice job!



I had to Google FTW. I didn't know what it stood for. My first thought was [email protected] the World. Glad I looked it up. 

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

Hijack73 said:


> Jowl is great.  There used to be a big Mexican grocery store in my town that sold really good heavily smoked ones for around a 1.50/lb.
> 
> I'd never tried anything other than just slicing and using as bacon, wish I'd seen this post 5 years ago!!


if you ever cime across them again it's definatly worth a try!


disco said:


> You are killing me! These look great! Big Like!


Thank you disco!


indaswamp said:


> Looks Awesome! I love tiger sauce!!!!!! Gotta try it!


Thanks! give them a try!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow looks really good Travis!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


chopsaw said:


> Those look great bud . Nice work .


thanks chop!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 460417
> 
> 
> Jowl Bacon Burnt Ends FTW! Looks great Travis nice job!


lol! Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I had to Google FTW. I didn't know what it stood for. My first thought was [email protected] the World. Glad I looked it up.
> 
> Chris



Lol I thought the same thing until a few years ago when I figured it out.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow Travis!! I'm a little late to the party but that's just stunning buddy. They look fantastic. Nice job!!

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Travis!! I'm a little late to the party but that's just stunning buddy. They look fantastic. Nice job!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert !they were tasty!


----------

